# Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Juli 2018)

In Italien, genauer Ostellato, findet die diesjährige Weltmeisterschaft im Feedern statt. An 2 Tagen wird in Sektoren um die Krone gegen die besten Angler der Welt gefeedert. Wir sind nichts weniger als Weltmeister und müssen das Ding verteidigen.

Im Laufe der Woche werde ich Neuigkeiten und Informationen zum Thema in den Thread tragen. Wünschen wir den Männern größten Erfolg, so sie besser abschneiden mögen, als die Fußballer!

(Hinweis an die Moderation, das Bild gehört mir, ich bin der Urheber und Ersteller, also kein rausschnippeln nötig)

Wer wie Weltmeister Angeln will: https://www.16er-haken.de/


----------



## Kochtopf (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*

Bist  du vor ort? 
Bin gespannt ob die Plumpsangelnati was reisst


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bist  du vor ort?
> Bin gespannt ob die Plumpsangelnati was reisst



Quatsch, ich werde aber schauen, ob ich jemanden erreichen werde, die meisten Infos kommen aber ohnehin auf Facebook, ich bringe sie dann in den Thread.

Mal schauen was die Jungs am Rattenkorb reißen.


----------



## Minimax (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*

Sehr interessant, wer nimmt den alles Teil, ung gibt's Favoriten und Aussenseiter? Ist eine ganz fremde Welt für mich, halt uns auf dem Laufenden,
vielen Dank,
Minimax

 Edit:
 Hier gibt's ein Programm und eine Karte des Gewässers
http://metetavlingar.se/UploadedFiles/Invitation/Inv308.pdf


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*

Favoriten neben den Ansässigen Italos sind definitiv die Ungaren, die mit Tamas Walter einen angelnden Gott haben. Die Engländer gelten ironischerweise immer als Favorit, obgleich sie in der Vergangenheit schon schwächelten.

Allerdings ist die englische Delegation auch ein Brett. Steve Ringer gilt als der beste Feederangler, sein Bruder, etwas in seinem Schatten stehend, ist ebenfalls in kluger Kopf. Beide haben von ihrem Vater eine Menge gelernt, welcher ebenfalls als englische Legende zählt. 

Mick Vials, Adam Wakelin und Rob Wootton sind extrem erfolgreiche Angler bei vielen Cups. Den Deutschen geht die Praxis und der harte Wettbewerb dank der Lage im Heimatland definitiv ab. Unfassbar, mit Tommy Pickering hat man dazu noch einen Manager, der nicht weiter beschrieben werden muss. Als Coach dann einen Dean Barlow.  Das ist die Spitze der Anglerschaft.

Die Deutschen haben mit Felix "the machine gun" Scheuermann aber auch einen Star. Der Mann gilt als Macht für das sehr schnelle Angeln und bespielen von Kleinfisch. Er ist ein Techniker, der unerreicht ist, so schnell angelt niemand mit der Feederrute. 

Daneben haben wir mit Küsters und Koschnik Flaggschiffe der Neuzeit, was das moderne Feedern angeht. Küsters gilt unter Insidern als das Gehirn der Mannschaft. Dirksen hatte sich sich vor 2 Jahren mit starken Leistungen in den Kader befördert. Frerichs und Kropidlowski sagen mir leider nichts. 

Vieles wird jetzt von den Trainingseindrücken abhängen, aber auch von Matchday. Wichtig wäre zu wissen, ob auf der beangelten Strecke geübt wird oder versetzt.

Wird auf der Austragungsstecke geübt, wird es an den beiden Wettkampftagen hartes Brot. Gemeinhin gilt, das man die Fische komplett Beißunfreudig macht und es am Ende nur noch um sehr kleine Fische geht. Muss sich aber Zeigen, die Organisation des Events ist nicht bekannt.

Stand der Dinge:

Auf der Strecke läuft es heute sehr zäh, wenige Wertungsfische und viele kleine Zander. Die Angler orientieren sich gerade, Testen sicherlich vieles, daher kein Indiz.


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*

Ansitzangeln zählt ja mehr zu den als phlegmatisch angesehenen Sportarten....


Wenn man dann solch Spitznamen oder Namenszusätze wie Machinegun im Kontext dazu liest, muss man unweigerlich grinsen 

Den Titel hatter doch bestimmt aufm Kataster- oder Postamt gekriegt.... :m


----------



## Kochtopf (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*

Du hast noch nie ernsthaft gefeedert oder? ^^ irgendwann lasse ich den Haken aus dem Wasser nur um mal pullern zu können wenn es richtig läuft.
Ansonsten behaupte ich als Amtsschimmel, das KollegInnen mit dem Spitznamen "Turbo" durchaus zu den... bedächtigeren Menschen gehören


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ansitzangeln zählt ja mehr zu den als phlegmatisch angesehenen Sportarten....
> 
> 
> Wenn man dann solch Spitznamen oder Namenszusätze wie Machinegun im Kontext dazu liest, muss man unweigerlich grinsen
> ...



Wenn man den alten Waldschrat auf Hocker mit der Stippe im Kopf hat und dann  Manfred "the machin gun" kommt, würde ich auch schmunzeln. |supergri|supergri|supergri

Tatsächlich bekam er diesen Beinamen von den Engländern, weil er bei diversen Veranstaltungen einfach so unfassbar schnell feedert. Teilweise 4 Fische die Minute bei 5 Stunden angeln. Da bist eher ne "Gatling Gun".

Ich glaube, der Fängt mehr Fische in kurzer Zeit, wie jemand auf Akkord Briefmarken klebt. Ich packe an Gewässern mit gutem Fischbestand maximal 3 Fische die Sekunde und das geht dann auch nicht solange gut......






Die Kunst ist es ja nicht, mal nebenher für 10 Minuten den Takt zu halten. Der muss NEBEN 100 anderen Anglern das ganze Durchbrettern. Befüllen, beködern, abhaken, da sind viele kleine Handlungsschritte bei. 

ABER:

Du brauchst auch ein Gewässer, wo die Fische in (kleiner) Größe auf Menge so vorkommen. Das hast du gar nicht mal so oft vor der Tür, wie man meint. Ich habe stand jetzt keines bis auf den Teich mit Rotfedern, aber diese stehen halt Etagen drüber, Rotaugen/Skimmer/Döbel/Karauschen/Giebel/Karpfen wären besser.

Krasser wird es nur beim Speedfischen auf Ükel. Profis:

*10 Fische in der Minute*

WTF


----------



## jkc (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> .... Ich packe an Gewässern mit gutem Fischbestand maximal 3 Fische die Sekunde.....



:q

Ja ne, is klar.:q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*



jkc schrieb:


> :q
> 
> Ja ne, is klar.:q



HAHA

Ich lasse das jetzt mal so stehen, vielleicht glauben unsere Kinder es in 100 Jahren. :m


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*

Da outet sich der Handgranate-Angler


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du hast noch nie ernsthaft gefeedert oder? ^^ irgendwann lasse ich den Haken aus dem Wasser nur um mal pullern zu können wenn es richtig läuft.
> Ansonsten behaupte ich als Amtsschimmel, das KollegInnen mit dem Spitznamen "Turbo" durchaus zu den... bedächtigeren Menschen gehören



Dooooch - gefeedert habe ich schon..... Aber mir käme nie in den Sinn (egal welche Angelart) Angeln zu Streß werden zu lassen :m


So wie das FF angedeutet hat ist mein Posting zu werten |supergri


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*

Ich kann euch ja jetzt noch ein bisschen was vom Ablauf hinter den Kulissen schreiben, da ich mit Kaderanglern aus meinem persönlichen Umfeld schon zu tun hatte, weiß ich recht gut, was bis Freitag passieren wird:

Am ersten Tag werden alle 5 Angler unterschiedliche Strategien fahren unter Berücksichtung von:


Ködern
Distanzen
Zielfischen
Lockfutter
Präsentation
Futterplatz-Strategie (3 Bahnen idr.)
Schnur und Gerät
Beißphasen und Pausen
Fütterungstakt (Stoppuhr)

Am Abend wird aufgearbeitet und nach Gewichten debattiert, was Mehrwert bildet, was eine Notstrategie sein kann. Dabei spielen dann kleine Fische die erwähnte Rolle.

An Tag 2 wird man einen Kontrast schaffen, 2 oder 3 Angler werden das selbe machen, der andere Teil des Teams wird komplett variieren. Tag 3 wird dann die beste Möglichkeit für das Momentum genutzt und alle werden sich anpassen.

Währenddessen werden Coachs, Begleiter und Unterstützer die anderen Angler wie zu Stasizeiten beobachten. Die Ergebnisse und Taktiken der anderen werden genau studiert.

Das Camp der Italiener wird vermutlich wie zur Hochzeit des englischen Adels belagert.

Tag 4 und Tag 5 sind dann Knackpunkte. Im Wesentlichen wird dann alles "erlerntes" konserviert, aber auch die Strategie festgelegt. Das Wetter und Beißverhalten wird dann Maßgeblich die Spielregeln festlegen.

Während dieser der 5 Tage wird sich auch zeigen, welcher der 6 Angler der "Bankrunner" wird. (Ersatzmann)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*

Nachtrag:

Was in den Köpfen der Angler passiert ist nicht zu unterschätzen. Wer gegen sehr starke Konkurrenten schon mal antrat, weiß das man schnell verunsichert werden kann. 

Was unterscheidet die Topangler vom normaler Plumser? Sie lesen die Situation und den Fisch, wie ich meine Morgenlektüre auf dem Pott, nämlich Blind. 

Die Praxis ist deswegen unersetzbar, gerade im Hinblick auf das "Durchziehen" seines Ansatzes. Sitzt man neben einem Crack, der mit allen Wassern gewaschen ist, darf man sich nicht irritieren lassen. 

Es gibt nämlich auch den sogenannten Luis Suarez des Angelns (Beißer). Da werden dann "Fake-Aktionen" gestartet, welche auch schon so manchen Teilnehmer so richtig in die Irre trieb und zur Niederlage zwang.

Oft wird eine Fake-Bahn angelegt (ein Futterplatz ohne Mehrwert), mit Körben befüttert und ein Szenario gezeichnet, das unter allen Berücksichtigungen nicht funktioniert. Im Frühling etwa einen Wurf ins tiefe Wasser, während die Fisch im flachen Bereich stehen. 

Auch gerne mal ein etwas versetzter Futterplatz zum zerstören einer Strecke des Nebenmannes ist ein probates Mittel. Man überfüttert diesen und die Fische fressen dann nicht mehr oder nur sehr wenig, wenn sie weiterziehen. Das sind meistens die Bahnen, die nicht Attraktiv sind, aber bei einer Fehlentscheidung dem Nebenmann kein einziges Gramm Möglich machen.

Vieles Hängt also auch davon ab, sich nicht zu verunsichern, die Leute dort sind mit ALLEN Wassern gewaschen. Als Verteidiger eines Titels muss man entsprechend Cool bleiben. Dem Druck MUSS man Standhalten, sonst geht es wie ich beim ersten Date, in die Hose.


----------



## Minimax (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*

Ich verstehe das so, dass hier das "Training" eigentlich schon mehr ein Teil des eigentlichen Wettkampfs ist als anderswo, und die beiden Wettkampftage dann nur die Entscheidung?

 Du hast weiter oben geschrieben, das so intensives Angeln so vieler an der Wttkampfstrecke über die Trainingstage diese ja auch verändert, bzw. den Bestand an Beisswilligen Fischen beeinflusst. Inwiefern wird das von den Teams miteinbeizogen bei deer Planung bzw. geht das überhaupt.

 Im Programm gibt es eine Liste der Verfügbaren Köder sowie Bestellformulare für die Teams- sind diese dann nicht extrem "heisse Ware"?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das so, dass hier das "Training" eigentlich schon mehr ein Teil des eigentlichen Wettkampfs ist als anderswo, und die beiden Wettkampftage dann nur die Entscheidung?
> 
> Du hast weiter oben geschrieben, das so intensives Angeln so vieler an der Wttkampfstrecke über die Trainingstage diese ja auch verändert, bzw. den Bestand an Beisswilligen Fischen beeinflusst. Inwiefern wird das von den Teams miteinbeizogen bei deer Planung bzw. geht das überhaupt.
> 
> Im Programm gibt es eine Liste der Verfügbaren Köder sowie Bestellformulare für die Teams- sind diese dann nicht extrem "heisse Ware"?



Das Training dient nur der Möglichkeit gleiche Bedingungen für die Angler zu schaffen. Je nach Nation hast du Angler, die relativ viel Zeit haben und bezahlt/gesponsert werden, während die Deutschen bspw. nur die Vorbereitung vor 2 Wochen hatten. Dort wurde schon mal gefischt, der Preston-Cup, um allen unter Wettkampfszenarien Eindrücke zu schaffen.

Es geht also nur um Fairness. Im Blindflug die Leute auf die Strecke zu lassen würde meiner Meinung auch im Nachgang zu ganz ungewünschten Diskussionen führen.

Ich weiß nicht, ob die gleiche Strecke auch Austragungsort ist. Wenn sie es ist, werden die Angler es berücksichtigen, unter Garantie. In 99 von 100 Fällen wird dann sowieso am letzten Tag mit Mückenlarven und Staub geangelt, wenn die Strecke "Breit" ist. (Kleinfisch). Manche Teilnehmer werden natürlich Pokern, weiter auf (vermutlich Karpfen) angeln. Es kommt dann auch auf den Sitzplatz und die Konkurrenz an.

Es könnte sein, das die Bahn verlegt wird. Das Thema ist halt immer sehr Brisant, weil man einer neuen Strecke dann attestieren kann, das Training umsonst war, auf der anderen Seite die Wettkämpfe sind auch wieder wegen dem Training langweilig sind.

Es kann aber auch sein, das Donnerst/Freitag nicht mehr Trainiert wird. Der Plan der Veranstaltung sieht aber 5 Trainingstage vor. 

Was die Köder angeht, werden die Angler alle sich selbst versorgen, es wird sicherlich auch vor Ort angebote geben aber:

Traust du dem Feind, wenn er dir während einer Belagerung nen Topf Suppe über die Burgmauer schießt?


----------



## geomas (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*

Hier sind die meines Wissens aktuellen Feeder-Spielregeln.

Gibt gelbe und rote Karten, erinnert mich an irgendeine in D temporär nicht so relevante Ballsportart ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*






Ich habe das Gewässer mal aus Google gefischt. Gilt das dann als Gemeinfrei?! 

Jedenfalls wird es sich wohl zu 100% um das Mittelstück handeln, welches mit 80 Meter Breite auch das Feedern auf Distanz ermöglichen wird. Die Strecke sieht Homogen aus, allerdings finden sich an manchen Abschnitten "Features" wie Bäume, während andere Blank sitzen.

Da muss nur ein Baum im Wasser liegen und du hast den Vorteil auf dem Platz. Die Kurve wird Freibleiben, alles andere wäre Sabotage. Genauso wie das Becken, dort wird man niemand dicht ransetzen.

Sieht mir wie ein typischer Kanal aus. Die Bilder, die ich bisher sah, lassen auf moderate/wenig Strömung blicken und Karpfenangeln.


----------



## Ukel (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*

In den Trainingstagen wird schon auf der Wettkampfsrecke geangelt und zwar in festgelegten Boxen, die jeden Tag in den verschiedenen Bereichen neu verlost werden. In dieser Box (Minisektor) sitzt dann das gesamtes Team und testet die verschiedenen Taktiken, wie FF schon beschrieben hat. Natürlich kann dann eine Strecke durch das viele Angeln und die Menge an Ködern zusammenbrechen, aber es kann auch sein, dass sich die Strecke positiv entwickelt, weil die Fische vom vielen Futter herangelockt werden. Der Ostellato ist aber sehr sehr fischreich, sattfüttern mit dem Feeder halte ich für schwer. Es gibt dort sehr viele kleine und mittlere Brassen (wenn sich das seit 2011 nicht sehr verändert hat), Speedfeedern halte ich daher für nicht sehr wahrscheinlich. Dafür würden aber die auch vorhandenen großen Brassen und zahlreiche ordentliche Karpfen mehr Gewicht einbringen, aber muss muss halt schauen, wie es sich entwickelt. Daneben gibt es viele andere Fische, auch zahlreiche Welse, die ebenfalls gewertet werden, davon einen großen und du bist vorn :vik:
Mal sehen, welche Taktik die Italiener beim Feedern wählen, denn als 2011 am Ostellato die Stipp-WM dort war, haben sie mit besonderen Lehm und speziell präparierten roten Mückenlarven die Konkurrenz ganz schön in Grund und Boden geangelt. Ansonsten mal abwarten, wer noch dort gut zurechtkommt.


----------



## Minimax (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*



Ukel schrieb:


> In den Trainingstagen wird schon auf der Wettkampfsrecke geangelt und zwar in festgelegten Boxen, die jeden Tag in den verschiedenen Bereichen neu verlost werden. In dieser Box (Minisektor) sitzt dann das gesamtes Team und testet die verschiedenen Taktiken, wie FF schon beschrieben hat. Natürlich kann dann eine Strecke durch das viele Angeln und die Menge an Ködern zusammenbrechen, aber es kann auch sein, dass sich die Strecke positiv entwickelt, weil die Fische vom vielen Futter herangelockt werden. Der Ostellato ist aber sehr sehr fischreich, sattfüttern mit dem Feeder halte ich für schwer. Es gibt dort sehr viele kleine und mittlere Brassen (wenn sich das seit 2011 nicht sehr verändert hat), Speedfeedern halte ich daher für nicht sehr wahrscheinlich. Dafür würden aber die auch vorhandenen großen Brassen und zahlreiche ordentliche Karpfen mehr Gewicht einbringen, aber muss muss halt schauen, wie es sich entwickelt. Daneben gibt es viele andere Fische, auch zahlreiche Welse, die ebenfalls gewertet werden, davon einen großen und du bist vorn :vik:
> Mal sehen, welche Taktik die Italiener beim Feedern wählen, denn als 2011 am Ostellato die Stipp-WM dort war, haben sie mit besonderen Lehm und speziell präparierten roten Mückenlarven die Konkurrenz ganz schön in Grund und Boden geangelt. Ansonsten mal abwarten, wer noch dort gut zurechtkommt.



 Das mit den Welsen scheint dieses Jahr anders zu sein, die Veranstalter schreiben extra das die nicht gewertet werden.
 Einer von denen wär ja auch wirklich der Jackpot:



Minimax schrieb:


> Hier gibt's ein Programm und eine Karte des Gewässers
> http://metetavlingar.se/UploadedFiles/Invitation/Inv308.pdf


Zitat daraus:
 "The competition will take place on the Canal District Bando Vallelepri " Vallette" in Ostellato,
 Ferrara. 
 Address: Via Argine Mezzano, 1, 44020 Ostellato FE, Italia
 Telephone:+39 0533 680757
 Coordinate: +44° 52' 45.22"N +11° 38' 42.18"_E_ 
 The canal's stretch that will host the official trainings and the competition of the 36th Coarse
 Angling World Championship for Club is located close to the village of Ostellato.
 The competition venue is about 3.0 km long and easily accessible by roads and driveways.
 The depth ranges from 1.5 to 2.5 meters for the whole extension of the competition venue
 mentioned above.
 The prevalent fish species is bream with a size ranging from 50/60 grams to 3 Kg. Carps and also
 carp mirror of considerable size are present as well as crucian carps, catfishes, eels, pikes,
 perches, grass carps.
* Wels catfish will not be deemed valid, hence they shall not be presented for weighing. "
*


----------



## Ukel (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*

Ok macht ja Sinn |supergri


----------



## Minimax (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*



Ukel schrieb:


> Ok macht ja Sinn |supergri



"Wasse, eh Signore Jury? Wass soll heisse "ist zzahme Wels,
 springt von allein auf Waage?!" Ista alles fair und ehrlich!"


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*

Mit Erlaubnis des englischen Feederteams darf ich deren Bild verwenden. Hier mal die der Kader aus England. Sollte die Administration/Moderation bedenken haben, ich kann die Weiterverwendung nachweisen.







Diese Herrschaften gelten als die besten Angler der Welt. Nicht ohne Grund.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*



Ukel schrieb:


> In den Trainingstagen wird schon auf der Wettkampfsrecke geangelt und zwar in festgelegten Boxen, die jeden Tag in den verschiedenen Bereichen neu verlost werden. In dieser Box (Minisektor) sitzt dann das gesamtes Team und testet die verschiedenen Taktiken, wie FF schon beschrieben hat. Natürlich kann dann eine Strecke durch das viele Angeln und die Menge an Ködern zusammenbrechen, aber es kann auch sein, dass sich die Strecke positiv entwickelt, weil die Fische vom vielen Futter herangelockt werden. Der Ostellato ist aber sehr sehr fischreich, sattfüttern mit dem Feeder halte ich für schwer. Es gibt dort sehr viele kleine und mittlere Brassen (wenn sich das seit 2011 nicht sehr verändert hat), Speedfeedern halte ich daher für nicht sehr wahrscheinlich. Dafür würden aber die auch vorhandenen großen Brassen und zahlreiche ordentliche Karpfen mehr Gewicht einbringen, aber muss muss halt schauen, wie es sich entwickelt. Daneben gibt es viele andere Fische, auch zahlreiche Welse, die ebenfalls gewertet werden, davon einen großen und du bist vorn :vik:
> Mal sehen, welche Taktik die Italiener beim Feedern wählen, denn als 2011 am Ostellato die Stipp-WM dort war, haben sie mit besonderen Lehm und speziell präparierten roten Mückenlarven die Konkurrenz ganz schön in Grund und Boden geangelt. Ansonsten mal abwarten, wer noch dort gut zurechtkommt.



Mücken und Lehm an schweren Tagen auf kleinere und mittlere Fische ist auch ein probates Mittel. Wird es auf durchschnittliche Brassen gehen wird zu 100% die Küsters-Skimmer Mix Taktik gefahren. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, wurden sie damit auch Weltmeister.

Was das Streckenmanagement angeht, ist das Thema sowieso schwierig. Kannst du drehen wie du willst, irgendwas wird immer von Nachteil/Vorteil sein.  Satt füttern mit der Feeder ist aber tatsächlich nicht drin (guter Hinweis). Allerdings werden die Fische schon sensibilisiert und am Ende Vorfachscheu/Verhalten. Gerade der doch recht lütte Kanal ist da nicht zu unterschätzen.

Da braucht man aber wesentlich mehr Infos, muss das Gewässer auch kennen und da bist du Dichter dran als ich. Allerdings werden wir nur sehr wenig hören, niemand will ja seine Taktik teilen, das kommt ja erst alles danach.


----------



## Ukel (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mücken und Lehm an schweren Tagen auf kleinere und mittlere Fische ist auch ein probates Mittel. Wird es auf durchschnittliche Brassen gehen wird zu 100% die Küsters-Skimmer Mix Taktik gefahren. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, wurden sie damit auch Weltmeister.
> 
> Was das Streckenmanagement angeht, ist das Thema sowieso schwierig. Kannst du drehen wie du willst, irgendwas wird immer von Nachteil/Vorteil sein.  Satt füttern mit der Feeder ist aber tatsächlich nicht drin (guter Hinweis). Allerdings werden die Fische schon sensibilisiert und am Ende Vorfachscheu/Verhalten. Gerade der doch recht lütte Kanal ist da nicht zu unterschätzen.
> 
> Da braucht man aber wesentlich mehr Infos, muss das Gewässer auch kennen und da bist du Dichter dran als ich. Allerdings werden wir nur sehr wenig hören, niemand will ja seine Taktik teilen, das kommt ja erst alles danach.



Naja, einfach nur Mücken und Lehm kann jeder, 2011 bei der Stipp-WM haben Sie beides in besonderer Form präpariert, beim Vorbereiten haben Sie ihre Plattform rundherum mit Schirmen gegen Blicke geschützt. Erst sehr viel später sind ein paar Informationen durchgesickert, was speziell sie gemacht haben. War für den Ostellato im Vorfeld von den Italienern genauestens ausgetüftelt worden. Ob das auch fürs Feedern geht und ob die Umstände für die Methode dann passen, bleibt abzuwarten, vielleicht haben sie ja auch schon eine neue „Schweinerei“ ausgeheckt, ist ja eine ganz andere Angelei beim Feedern.
So lütt ist der Kanal nicht, hat schon ordentliche Ausmaße und ist sehr nährstoffreich und damit voller Fisch, aber sie halten sich sicherlich nicht immer nur in den Sektoren auf. 
Ich war übrigens damals mit Jayson (bekannt?) dort und wir haben für CT Videos gedreht und Bilder gemacht und waren nah dran am deutschen Team, leider waren sie dort ja nicht so ganz erfolgreich. Bilder habe ich noch einige von damals, evtl. stelle ich mal welche hier rein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*



Ukel schrieb:


> Naja, einfach nur Mücken und Lehm kann jeder, 2011 bei der Stipp-WM haben Sie beides in besonderer Form präpariert, beim Vorbereiten haben Sie ihre Plattform rundherum mit Schirmen gegen Blicke geschützt. Erst sehr viel später sind ein paar Informationen durchgesickert, was speziell sie gemacht haben. War für den Ostellato im Vorfeld von den Italienern genauestens ausgetüftelt worden. Ob das auch fürs Feedern geht und ob die Umstände für die Methode dann passen, bleibt abzuwarten, vielleicht haben sie ja auch schon eine neue „Schweinerei“ ausgeheckt, ist ja eine ganz andere Angelei beim Feedern.
> Ich war übrigens damals mit Jayson (bekannt?) dort und wir haben für CT Videos gedreht und Bilder gemacht und waren nah dran am deutschen Team, leider waren sie dort ja nicht so ganz erfolgreich.



Ich kenne Jayson G. vom Schreiben. Feiner Kerl. Was die Mücken angeht wird auch wieder die Frage der Qualität gestellt, das hörst du ja nun jedes mal, nach jedem Angeln. Bei den ganzen Regionalen und vielen größeren Veranstaltungen ja auch in Deutschland oft Tabu. Könne ein Nachteil für Deutschland werden, ich meine, da hatte der Schlögl schonmal zu geschrieben, das deswegen schon einige Meisterschaften International vergeigt wurden.

Ich habe mir heute die Bilder vom Training diverser Teams und deren Fazit angesehen. Buchwalder war verhalten, die Engländer schienen sehr zufrieden, die Setzkescher der Teams waren nicht sonderlich gefüllt. Ich würde sagen grob von 5 Kilogramm bis maximal 10 Kilogramm. Alles Skimmer bis maximal 1 Kilo. Viele kleine Zander. Scheint so, als müsste man dieses Jahr diesen Vehement ausweichen. Dürfte nur übers Füttern gehen.

Und was das Stippen mit Futtertaktiken angeht, glaube ich, ist es wesentlich schwerer, aber auch von der Präsentation her vielfältiger. Da sind die Top-Feeder Angler immer ein wenig Zickig, aber mit der Pose, ob nun Lang/Lang oder verkürzt, das Skill-Set muss schon etwas größer sein.

Vom Gefühl her haben fast alle Teilnehmer heute die andere Seite des Kanals anvisiert. Viele Bilder von Speedkörben und recht harten Würfen. Hier und da eher moderate Gerätschaft für Angeln auf 30 Meter. Die Körbe sahen zumindest so aus.

80 Meter ist natürlich auch nicht Klein, der Kanal ist ist vielleicht 1/3 schmaler als die Elbe bei uns. Ist sicherlich eine tolle Angelei dort. 2,5 Meter Wassertiefe lässt verschiedene Ansätze zu, man kann diverse Spielereien betreiben. 

Interessant: Viele Teams haben Bilder gemacht, von allen Nationen, die Deutschen hast du nicht gesehen. Sind die Grenzen schon dicht?! #c:q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*

Update:

Mein erwähntes Szenario der Mückenlarve und das Abnehmen der Beißfreudigkeit scheint sich zu bestätigen. Ich hatte hier und dort mit Leutchen geschrieben und das Szenario "Kaputte Strecke" könnte an den beiden Wettkampftagen Samstag und Sonntag eintreten.

Selbst die Außenplätze haben Probleme. Die Welse treten wieder massiver auf, die Minizander sind heute weniger gewesen. Dürfte aber auch an den Welsen liegen.

Kommt noch ein guter Wetterumschwung, werden die Angler auf Staub und Mücke setzen, zumindest meine gefestigte Annahme.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*

Tamas Walter, Kapitän der Ungaren, gilt als einer der besten Angler der Welt. Er trägt auch die Walterland Masters aus, ein Prestigeträchtiger Cup.

Der Knabe hat heute zum Abschluß des Trainings 41.000 Gramm rausgeknallt, alles Brassen. Das ist absolut Heftig unter diesen Bedingungen. Am Foto dazu bin ich dran, ich brauche nur sein Einverständnis.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*

Mit freundlicher Erlaubnis von Tamas Walter, Teamangler bei Daiwa, darf ich auch sein Bild (Nachweis sofort Möglich) verwenden. Generell sind die Teamangler aller Nationen sehr freundlich und geben die Bilder für die Allgemeinheit frei.

Was weniger stattfindet, sind die Freigaben von Informationen. Viel zu schwankend ist die Strecke, viel zu unterschiedlich die Ergebnisse. Niemand will seine Strategien auch nur im Ansatz verraten. Schlimmer wie am Vereinsweiher. :q

Die Teams/Starter wurden schon von einigen Nationen kommuniziert. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, stehen auch schon die Sektoren für die einzelnen Angler fest, nur noch in diesen Boxen wird gelost. Morgen Früh beginnt die Veranstaltung, danach kommen die ersten Ergebnisse. Von den Deutschen ließt und hört man sehr, sehr wenig.

Als Titelverteidiger der Druck? Strategie? Oder nutzt jemand die Chance für Berichterstattung nicht? Ich habe keine Ahnung, wenn man aber einen Vollausstatter an Land zieht (Browning), würde ich mehr erwarten, was an Publicity angeht. Da ist der Thread hier schon ein Lichtblick.





Und warum Tamas als bester Angler der Welt geht steht wohl nun außer Frage. Neben zig anderen Angler sowas rauszuschmettern? Auweia.


----------



## Minimax (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*

Ein echter Brassenhirte...

 Na ja, mal sehen.. ob die Jungs jetzt wohl halligalli machen (immerhin sinds Angler), oder letzte Tricks besprechen, oder bereits als gute Athleten in ihren Betten schnurcheln...
 um 10 liegen die Haken im Wasser, um 15 ists vorbei, und 17.30 e´werden die Ergebnisse präsentiert.. mal sehen was passiert!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ein echter Brassenhirte...
> 
> Na ja, mal sehen.. ob die Jungs jetzt wohl halligalli machen (immerhin sinds Angler), oder letzte Tricks besprechen, oder bereits als gute Athleten in ihren Betten schnurcheln...
> um 10 liegen die Haken im Wasser, um 15 ists vorbei, und 17.30 e´werden die Ergebnisse präsentiert.. mal sehen was passiert!



Ich glaube nicht, das die Jungs sich die Birne wegbimmeln. Ich weiß, das in England gerne bei vielen Veranstaltungen Abends gesoffen wird, die Nummer ist aber zu groß.

Mein Gefühl sagt mich auch, das die Jungs von der Insel stark Angeln werden. Die Ungarn/Italiener habe ich ebenfalls auf dem Zettel. Bei Deutschland habe ich das Gefühl, das es nicht so gut wird. Der Kader ist nicht schlecht besetzt, aber 2 der Herrschaften hatten schon heftige Aussetzer. Sowas erwarte ich morgen auch. (leider)


----------



## Minimax (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, das die Jungs sich die Birne wegbimmeln. Ich weiß, das in England gerne bei vielen Veranstaltungen Abends gesoffen wird, die Nummer ist aber zu groß.
> 
> Mein Gefühl sagt mich auch, das die Jungs von der Insel stark Angeln werden. Die Ungarn/Italiener habe ich ebenfalls auf dem Zettel. Bei Deutschland habe ich das Gefühl, das es nicht so gut wird. Der Kader ist nicht schlecht besetzt, aber 2 der Herrschaften hatten schon heftige Aussetzer. Sowas erwarte ich morgen auch. (leider)



Wie schätzt Du die zurückhaltende PR-Präsenz des deutschen Teams ein- geschuldet den rechtlichen Umständen bei uns, PR-Stieseligkeit, oder Zurücknahme zwecks "höggschter Konzentration"?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*



Minimax schrieb:


> Wie schätzt Du die zurückhaltende PR-Präsenz des deutschen Teams ein- geschuldet den rechtlichen Umständen bei uns, PR-Stieseligkeit, oder Zurücknahme zwecks "höggschter Konzentration"?



Rechtlich kann es eigtl. keine Relevanz haben, findet ja in Italien statt. Ich vermutete vielmehr, das man altem Trott verfallen ist und erst in Nachberichten wieder die Thematik aufschlüsselt. Da kommen dann Rückblicke, wo die Angler berichten. Läuft die WM schlecht, kommt da nicht viel außer warme Luft. Vielleicht sogar kaum/nichts.

Bei den Engländern wurde jetzt schon wesentlich mehr gepostet/berichtet. Bei den Ungaren, Serben, Italienern und anderen Nationen war es auch besser. Man erwartet ja keine Live-Schalte, aber 10 Bilder, wenn überhaupt, aus 5 Tagen Vorbereitung vom Weltmeister bereitet mir Bauchschmerzen.

Zurücknahme wegen Konzentration halte ich für vorgeschoben. Es sind genügend Betreuer vor Ort. Es ist ja auch so, das man den Sport in Deutschland mehr Vermarkten will, nun steigt ein großer Sponsor ein, der auch Kohle springen lässt und der verantwortliche Verband bringt da, nun ja, wenig Output.

Ich habe viele Banner/Bilder von MS Range gesehen, welches Österreich im Sponsoring unterstützt. Man könnte auch meinen, das es für die deutsche Mannschaft gilt. Ob das Browning passt?

Ein Berichterstatter für paar Euros wäre auch Locker drin gewesen. Ich verstehe es nicht. Die Firmen betreiben riesen Aufwand. Werbevideos, Marketingkampagnen und vieles mehr, diese Chance nutzt man aber nicht, wo man Friedfischangeln vermehrt auf Wettkampf getrimmt hat?

Vermutlich fehlt da einfach auch die Kreativität. Sind ja auch (oft) alles alte Angler und Funktionäre.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*

Erster deutscher Angler mit dem Ergebnis:

Jens Koschnik - 1928 Gramm

Das wird nicht ausreichend sein. Ich denke er landet in seinem Sektor im Mittelfeld. Scheuermann wohl die 1 in seinem Sektor. Dirksen auch mit akzeptablem Ergebnis. Küsters wohl auch nicht so doll unterwegs.  Frerichs keine Ahnung, die Info kommt noch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*

Die Ergebnisse stehen, der erste Matchtag ist beendet. Die Deutschen haben gar nicht so schlecht geangelt, allerdings sind Koschnik und Küsters etwas unter den Erwartungen geblieben. Jens mit einem 8ten Platz im Sektor, Thorsten gar mit einer 10.

Beim Wertungssytem werden die erzielten Plätze addiert, sie gelten dann als Penalties. Umso schlechter du also abschneidest, desto höher addiert sich der Gesamtwert der Mannschaft. 18 Punkte sind entsprechend schon auf dem Konto.

F.Scheuermann rasiert wieder, wie ich schrieb, einer der besten Angler unserer Zeit in Deutschland. "Machine Gun" war zwar eher ein Raketenwerfer, gewann aber seinen Sekor mit einer 1. Dirksen ebenfalls Souverän. Dieser war auch bei der letzten WM saustark und wurde sogar Indiviualsieger (höchstes Gesamtgewicht der Veranstaltung, Einzelsieger). Mit einer 4 macht er alles richtig. Frerichs dann auch mit einer soliden 6.

29 Zähler für Deutschland, Platz 8 in der gesamten Wertung. Für morgen geht sicher noch eine Medaille, aber das wird ne knappe Kiste und man muss dann schon alles in Grund und Boden angeln.

Die Russen überzeugen auf ganzer Linie. Mit 9 Punkten aus 5 Startern ein fabelhaftes Ergebnis. Morgen könnten sie großes Schaffen. Die Engländer ebenfalls stark, war aber so auch zu erwarten. Mit 14 Punkten angenehm.

Ungarn auf Platz 5. Italien verdammt schwach und als Gastgeber unter den Erwartungen. Gefühlt hätte da mehr drin sein müssen, Stand heute Platz 15 von 29 Nationen (!!!!).

Morgen wird Thorsten Küsters auf die Bank gehen und der Ersatzmann, Michael Kropidlowsk,i für ihn antreten. Entweder war das im Vorfeld so schon abgesprochen oder Thorsten kam einfach nicht klar. Ist aber eine Teamentscheidung und muss nichts negatives bedeuten. Eine Schlechte Nummer kann jeder mal Fischen.

Funfact:

Ein Teilnehmer in Koschniks Sektor fing einen Zander von 4,0 Kilogramm (geht in die Wertung). Die einen Feedern auf Brassen, die anderen auf Zander, so einfach ist das manchmal. |supergri


----------



## Andal (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*

Mit diesen "Formel 1 Feederern" würde ich gerne mal an ein ganz normales Fischwasser gehem. Jeder nur mit einer Rute - halt ganz normal. Man könnte da sicher noch jede Menge lermen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*



Andal schrieb:


> Mit diesen "Formel 1 Feederern" würde ich gerne mal an ein ganz normales Fischwasser gehem. Jeder nur mit einer Rute - halt ganz normal. Man könnte da sicher noch jede Menge lermen.



Die haben auch nur von den älteren Gelernt. Das ist die Generation nach Schlögl, Zammataro und diese haben es von Kremkus. Angeln können die alle extrem gut, Kochen aber auch nur mit Wasser.

Was die Profis unterscheidet ist halt das Lesen der Situation. Das ist Wissen und Instinkt, wie bei allen Sportarten. Kann man aber auch sehr gut mit Formel 1 vergleichen. Mit einer guten Karre unterm Arsch wirst du nicht automatisch Weltmeister.


----------



## Minimax (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Ergebnisse stehen, der erste Matchtag ist beendet.



 Danke das Du uns als Forums-WM-Studio auf dem laufenden hältst. Dann drück ich dem Deutschen Team ma die Daumen für ne Medaille.
 Ansonsten freu ich mich fussballanalog für die lieben Engländer, und kann leider nur wenig Mitleid für die Italiener aufbringen (hihihi).
 Kann man irgendwo eine Gesamtpunkteliste aller Teams einsehen?
 herzlich,
 Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*



Minimax schrieb:


> Danke das Du uns als Forums-WM-Studio auf dem laufenden hältst. Dann drück ich dem Deutschen Team ma die Daumen für ne Medaille.
> Ansonsten freu ich mich fussballanalog für die lieben Engländer, und kann leider nur wenig Mitleid für die Italiener aufbringen (hihihi).
> Kann man irgendwo eine Gesamtpunkteliste aller Teams einsehen?
> herzlich,
> Minimax



Auf Facebook hat FIPSed die Listen zur Verfügung gestellt. Sicherlich auf bald auf deren Internetpräsenz.

Interessant war, wie erwartet, das es in vielen (wie von mir erwartet) Sektoren um kleine Fische ging. Die Strecke ist also doch eher zusammengebrochen, von sehr hohen Gewicht so keine Spur mehr.

Im Training hatte Tamas Walter noch 41.000 Gramm und heute 2.100 Gramm. So läuft das dann und das ist es, was ich meinte.


----------



## geomas (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*

https://de-de.facebook.com/FIPSed1954/ 

Hatte sich Tamas Walter nicht schon mal zurückgezogen und „nur” als Teamleiter fungiert?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*



geomas schrieb:


> https://de-de.facebook.com/FIPSed1954/
> 
> Hatte sich Tamas Walter nicht schon mal zurückgezogen und „nur” als Teamleiter fungiert?



Ach was, der lebt davon. 

Je nach Wettkampf coached er auch, gibt ja auch andere Teams/Verbände, wo er dann den Ungaren unterstützend zur Seite steht. Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob er bei Walterland selbst mitfischt, er organisiert dieses Event ja.

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie die deutsche Mannschaft das Morgen dreht. Scheuermann in einem Kleinfischsektor wäre aber ne sichere Sache.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*

Ich unterlege das Tagesergebnis der deutschen Mannschaft mal Grafisch. Das macht sich immer besser.


----------



## Andal (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die haben auch nur von den älteren Gelernt. Das ist die Generation nach Schlögl, Zammataro und diese haben es von Kremkus. Angeln können die alle extrem gut, Kochen aber auch nur mit Wasser.
> 
> Was die Profis unterscheidet ist halt das Lesen der Situation. Das ist Wissen und Instinkt, wie bei allen Sportarten. Kann man aber auch sehr gut mit Formel 1 vergleichen. Mit einer guten Karre unterm Arsch wirst du nicht automatisch Weltmeister.



Eine Feeder WM an einem "toten Arm" rentiert sich ebenso wenig, wie ein DTM Lauf auf einem holprigen Feldweg..... du verstehst, was ich meine!?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*



Andal schrieb:


> Eine Feeder WM an einem "toten Arm" rentiert sich ebenso wenig, wie ein DTM Lauf auf einem holprigen Feldweg..... du verstehst, was ich meine!?



Ja, klar. Aber trotzdem würden sie auf einer schlechteren Strecke besser fahren.


----------



## Andal (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*

Besser als wir auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*



Andal schrieb:


> Besser als wir auf jeden Fall.



Definitiv. Ich hab schon neben Cracks gesessen. Die Leben den Kram. Da sind einfach Denkweisen involviert, die ich auch so ganz schwerlich reproduzieren könnte.

Aber: Stimmt die Faktenlage und du kennst das Gewässer wie aus deiner Westentasche und das Glück ist auf deiner Seite, Überraschungen gehen immer. Jedes Auto kann auf der Strecke auch einen Platten haben. Selten, passiert aber.


----------



## Andal (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*

Hab es selber erlebt Lockeres Fish Out am Shannon. Wir zu dritt, mit 6 Ruten gegen einen Iren mit einer Rute. Wir hätten auch gleich nicht antreten müssen.

Einziger Vorteil. Seit dem weiß ich, dass es besser ist mit nur einer Rute konzentriert zu fischen. 

Danach erfuhren wir, dass der eher recht unscheinbare Mann vom Wettangeln lebt und das not bad.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*



Andal schrieb:


> Hab es selber erlebt Lockeres Fish Out am Shannon. Wir zu dritt, mit 6 Ruten gegen einen Iren mit einer Rute. Wir hätten auch gleich nicht antreten müssen.
> 
> Einziger Vorteil. Seit dem weiß ich, dass es besser ist mit nur einer Rute konzentriert zu fischen.
> 
> Danach erfuhren wir, dass der eher recht unscheinbare Mann vom Wettangeln lebt und das not bad.



Ich fische ja genau deswegen mit einer Rute und habe volle Kontrolle. Das kam mir bisher nur zu gute und mein Kescher ist immer "etwas voller". Du nimmst jeden Zupfer mit und nicht selten hängen dann auch sehr, sehr gute Fische dran.

Nachteil an der Nummer ist aber der oft gestresste Faktor nach 4 Stunden Angeln. Das ist so ne Geschmackssache. Und mit der Feederrute geht das ja noch.

Posenangeln = Burnout nach einer Saison

Man muss aber auch ehrlich sein, das Wettkampfangeln auch/schon immer Bonzensport war. Das sind oft Selbstständige, die eben Zeit und vor allem Geld haben. Du brauchst ja für das Training auch Futter und Köder. Das ist am Weiher nicht so dramatisch, gehst du aber 100x im Jahr auf Brassen Feedern.

Schnell Pleite. :q


----------



## Andal (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich fische ja genau deswegen mit einer Rute und habe volle Kontrolle. Das kam mir bisher nur zu gute und mein Kescher ist immer "etwas voller". Du nimmst jeden Zupfer mit und nicht selten hängen dann auch sehr, sehr gute Fische dran.
> 
> Nachteil an der Nummer ist aber der oft gestresste Faktor nach 4 Stunden Angeln. Das ist so ne Geschmackssache. Und mit der Feederrute geht das ja noch.
> 
> ...



:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*

Felix Scheuermann hat heute die Losfee auf seiner Seite, er hat einen Kopfplatz erwischt und wird, wenn er nichts falsch macht, gute Fische fangen. Da er gestern schon Individuell auf der 1 war, kann heute für ihn ein Traum in Erfüllung gehen.

Die Chance bester Einzelangler zu werden ist real und sehr wahrscheinlich, dann hat Felix etwas geschafft, was nur sehr wenigen Teilnehmern in ihrem Leben gelingen wird.

Ich bin gespannt auf die Auswertungen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*

Die deutschen Angeln gerade alles in Grund und Boden. Vermutet werden drei mal die 1 im Sektor und 2x der dritte Platz.

Das wäre das Szenario, wo man sich nach ganz, ganz, ganz oben schiebt und sogar Gold holen könnte, wenn Ungaren und Engländer, samt Russen schwächeln.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*

Die Deutschen sind etwas abgefallen, man vermutet zwischen Platz 3 und 7 könnte insgesamt drin sein. Die Engländer mit Problemen, aber auch mit den Ringers 2x die 1 nach Schätzung. Entsprechend werden sie wohl vor der deutschen Mannschaft gesamt stehen, wenn sie keinen massiven Ausreißer haben.

Die Russen wohl souverän. Werden nach Einschätzungen Weltmeister, wäre aber auch verdient. Scheuermann weiter auf Kurs die individuelle Gold-Medaille zu holen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*

Felix Scheuermann wird Einzelweiltmeister dieser WM. Hut Ab. Das wird der Legendenstatus.


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*

Spannend! Danke für den Hofbericht, wer ist Mannschaftsweltmeister geworden?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Spannend! Danke für den Hofbericht, wer ist Mannschaftsweltmeister geworden?



Meiner Info nach Russland, die Listen kommen aber noch. England hat mit einer 8 ziemlich Federn gelassen. Ich sammle die Infos und bombe ich euch dann mit 5 Grafiken zu.

Ich denke mal in 30 Minuten geht es weiter.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*




































So und jetzt muss ich meine Schwindelgefühle loswerden. Das war ne Arbeit bis eben auf die Daten warten und Grafiken erstellen.


----------



## Kami One (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*

Danke für die tolle Berichterstattung. Auch wenn das garnicht meine Angelart ist und mich Wettbewerbe bisher nicht so interessiert haben, war es doch sehr interressant zu lesen,  was da alles so an Vorbereitung und Technik hinter steckt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*



Kami One schrieb:


> Danke für die tolle Berichterstattung. Auch wenn das garnicht meine Angelart ist und mich Wettbewerbe bisher nicht so interessiert haben, war es doch sehr interressant zu lesen,  was da alles so an Vorbereitung und Technik hinter steckt.



Sehr gerne. Und vielen Dank für dein Feedback.


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*

Hatter aber schon recht - im Prinzip hätteste dir damit schon sowas wie ein "Anglerboard- Fleißsternchen" verdient. #6#6#6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Hatter aber schon recht - im Prinzip hätteste dir damit schon sowas wie ein "Anglerboard- Fleißsternchen" verdient. #6#6#6



Danke!

Irgendwas muss man ja können? :m


----------



## Der Knüppler (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*

Merce für den Bericht, sehr geil! In Zeiten von "I hab an Schein und will Spinnfischen, hab aber keine Ahnung" find i des klasse!


----------



## Minimax (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*

Lieber Fantastic,
 auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön für die spannende Berichterstattung und das einstellen Deiner Auswertungsgrafiken, wirklich spannende Einblicke die Du uns gewährt hast.
 Aber Du weisst ja wie es mit dem kleinen Finger und der ganzen Hand ist: Jetzt bist Du quasi unser offizieller Hegeangelkorrespodent geworden..
 vielen Dank,
 Dein 
 Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Weltmeisterschaft Feedern 2018*



Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber Fantastic,
> auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön für die spannende Berichterstattung und das einstellen Deiner Auswertungsgrafiken, wirklich spannende Einblicke die Du uns gewährt hast.
> Aber Du weisst ja wie es mit dem kleinen Finger und der ganzen Hand ist: Jetzt bist Du quasi unser offizieller Hegeangelkorrespodent geworden..
> vielen Dank,
> ...



Charmant wie immer. :q


----------



## Matrix85 (13. Januar 2019)

@Fantastic Fishing : kommt dieses Jahr wieder so ein genialer live Bericht zur WM? 
Schade das zur unserer Nationalmannschaft so wenig berichtet wird! 
Wir haben doch so viele Angler in Deutschland


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. Januar 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing : kommt dieses Jahr wieder so ein genialer live Bericht zur WM?
> Schade das zur unserer Nationalmannschaft so wenig berichtet wird!
> Wir haben doch so viele Angler in Deutschland



Es kommt immer drauf an, wie die Infos herangetragen werden. Ich muss da immer viel suchen, hab mir auch einige Infos direkt von einem Teilnehmer vor Ort eingeholt. Ich bin aber guter Dinge, das es dieses Jahr auch wieder klappt.


----------



## gründler (13. Januar 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing : kommt dieses Jahr wieder so ein genialer live Bericht zur WM?
> Schade das zur unserer Nationalmannschaft so wenig berichtet wird!



Das wurde doch von ganz oben angeordnet.... also nix zu berichten......Stippen ist in Deutscheland halt nicht Tierschutzgerecht......


----------



## DUSpinner (22. September 2019)

Man hört gar nix von der Feeder WM 2019  und vom Abschneiden der deutschen Mannschaft...


----------

